# Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?



## Urban_Stepper (3. März 2011)

Hallo,
habe mir die  roman moser minicon trout loops für meine #6 schnur gekauft, die sind etwa 3cm lang.
wie soll ich die dinger am besten sichern, habe noch das UV Knot Sense zu hause,
geht das damit auch gut? 
oder soll ich einen anderen kleber nehmen?
wieviel kleber nehme ich dafür, reicht 1-2 tropfen?
oder wie macht ihr das?
wer benutzt auch diese roman moser loops?

fragen über fragen

gruß urbi


----------



## wiggyfly (3. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*

Hey Urbi,

ich benutze die Loops seit ca.15 Jahren.
Zum Verkleben nehme ich den Sekundenkleber von Zap a Gap der ist wasserfest.
Haben tut den z.B. Heger.#6

Gruß#h


----------



## Thomas E. (3. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*

Hallo Urbi,

ich benutze diese Loops garnicht, sondern bilde aus freigelegter Seele eine Schlaufe, die ich wieder in die Seele hineinziehe...die beste Lösung !

Du brauchst nur das Ende des Geflechtes und den Schlauch fixieren, am besten ein Kleber der flexibel bleibt.
Ich nehme Uhu Kraft. Ganz sparsam verwenden !
Ebenfalls geht ein Nagelknoten aus 22er Monofil am Ende des Geflechtes, damit dieser nicht runterrutschen kann.
Der Geflechtschlauch klempt sich ja auf Zug immer fester auf die Schnur !

Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (3. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*

danke schonmal,
ich kenne bereits die ganzen anderen möglichkeiten eine schlaufe zu binden, 
habe mich jedoch für diese 3cm loops entschieden,
kennt den keiner den UV Knot Sense? möchte mir ungern nen anderen kleber noch kaufen.
dieser kleber ist nicht gerade dünnflüssig, meine befürchtung ist das er nicht gut unter dieses kleine plastik rörchen läuft,
der kleber soll ja nur einbisschen vor dem rörchen getropft werden und durch die kapillarwirkung eingesogen werden,
ist euer kleber auch eher dickflüssig? und wo genau macht ihr den hin?

möchte es so wie hier machen:
http://www.derfliegenbinder.de/index.php/praxis/108-anleitung-schlaufenverbinder-loop-to-loop


----------



## tommig (3. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*

Nimm wasserfesten Sekundenkleber. Geht wie geschnitten Brot
Ich spleiße meine Loops auch selber. Aber: Der große Vorteil der Loop-Geflecht-Verbinder ist, gut gefettet sinken sie nicht ein....toller Bissanzeiger beim Nymphenfischen!!!!#6


----------



## Urban_Stepper (3. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*

dieses uv knot sense was ich hab ist auch wasserfest, aber den benutzt wohl keiner,
aber jetzt hab ich ne seite gefunden wo mehr in der beschreibung steht, sieht so aus das ich den dafür auch nehmen kann, damit kann man z.b seine watthosen kleben
http://www.flyfishingsupport.de/ind...n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=62&vmcchk=1&Itemid=62


----------



## Urban_Stepper (3. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*

was für ein fett sollte man nehmen?
hab noch ne kleine plastikdose jenzi schnurfett, ob der für geflecht oder sonstwas ist weis ich nicht ,geht der auch?
http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/s...fett-Jenzi-Schnurfett-fuer-Angelschnuere.html



tommig schrieb:


> Nimm wasserfesten Sekundenkleber. Geht wie geschnitten Brot
> Ich spleiße meine Loops auch selber. Aber: Der große Vorteil der Loop-Geflecht-Verbinder ist, gut gefettet sinken sie nicht ein....toller Bissanzeiger beim Nymphenfischen!!!!#6


----------



## tommig (3. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*

Du sollst das Geflecht nicht reinigen und pflegen, sondern etwas beim schwimmen unterstützen:q:q
Es gibt schöne Seiten im Netz, dort wird alles erklärt...wie, wann, warum...etc.#h
Z.B. http://www.ralf-jessel.de/


----------



## Hans.W (3. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*

UV Knot Sense Eignet sich mal garnicht für diesen Zweck da er wie du betreits sagst viel zu Dick ist. Jeder Wasserfester und Elastischer Sek.Kleber kannst du verwenden. Wie im Bericht geschrieben worden ist, nur ganz wenig verwenden, darauf kommt es an, 1/2 tropfen reicht satt aus. Benutzt man zu viel Kleber oder zb. Knot Sense etc. wird die Spitze zu schwer.
Das Geflecht sollte mit nichts behandelt werden, weil sich sonnst Dreck etc. dort anheftet und das bedeutet wiederum mehr Gewicht und absinken der Spitze.
Die RM sind schon Klasse verbinder. Sinn und zweck des Verklebens der Tube ist nur als kleine Sicherung an zu sehen, beim zug am VF zieht sich das geflecht um die Flugschnur und hält somit fest. Manche sagen das das Kleben auch nur zur Beruhigung der Nerven ist  umbedingt muss man es nicht machen.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (3. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*

hab grad geguckt bei mir nach sekundenkleber, aber der ist auch nicht viel flüssiger als das uv knot sense und auf dem link den ich gepostet hab steht das es auch für die loops super ist,
der loop hält auch ohne kleber bombenfest aber trotzdem habe ich einbischen angst das er abgeht weil er ja so kurz ist, hätte ich die langen loops verwendet würde ich weniger angst haben sie ohne kleber zu verwenden,
am besten denke ich verklebt man die sache indem man den kleber kurz bevor man das plastik rörchen auf die end position schiebt etwas kleber am ende des geflecht loops macht und dann das rörchen über den kleber schiebt dann sollte genug kleber dadrunter sein, aber ob sich das mit sekundenkleber noch etwas verschieben lässt kann ich noch nicht sagen...aber mit uv knot sense müsste es gehn, das klebt nicht sofort wie sek. kleber...
naja mal sehn was ich mach...


----------



## tommig (3. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> hab grad geguckt bei mir nach sekundenkleber, aber der ist auch nicht viel flüssiger als das uv knot sense und auf dem link den ich gepostet hab steht das es auch für die loops super ist,
> der loop hält auch ohne kleber bombenfest aber trotzdem habe ich einbischen angst das er abgeht weil er ja so kurz ist, hätte ich die langen loops verwendet würde ich weniger angst haben sie ohne kleber zu verwenden,
> am besten denke ich verklebt man die sache indem man den kleber kurz bevor man das plastik rörchen auf die end position schiebt etwas kleber am ende des geflecht loops macht und dann das rörchen über den kleber schiebt dann sollte genug kleber dadrunter sein, aber ob sich das mit sekundenkleber noch etwas verschieben lässt kann ich noch nicht sagen...aber mit uv knot sense müsste es gehn, das klebt nicht sofort wie sek. kleber...
> naja mal sehn was ich mach...


#d#d#d
Also ich habe auf ner 2 Jahre alten RM Minicon-Packung ne bebilderte Anleitung drauf. Ist das bei den von dir gekauften nicht so????Der Kleber kommt ganz zum Schluss, und nur gaaaanz wenig.....wie Hans W. schon geschrieben hat.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (3. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*

ja kla hab ich ne anleitung, aber ich hab gedacht wenn ich das über den klebe tropfen schiebe habe ich unter dem gesamten plastik rörchen den kleber verteilt, aber wenn ich das nach der anleitung mache kommt da bestimmt nicht so viel kleber drunter


----------



## Hans.W (4. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*

Ich habe gedacht, ich denke, es müsste, etc
Mach doch einfach, warum fragst du ? Benötigst du jemand der dich in deinem Vorhaben bestätigt ?
Alle betonen das Sekundenkleber das richtige ist, und du meinst das UV ist genau so gut.
Dann mach es doch.
Anleitungen beschreiben genaustens das nur minnimale Menge nötig ist, du willst gleich drunter alles einschmieren.

Und wenn du schon die Viskosität von UV Knot Sense mit Sekundenkleber vergleichst, ist dir eh nicht mehr zu helfen. !!!


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (6. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*

Moin,moin!
Ich klebe meine loops nie und Fische jetzt seid 15 Jahren so.Habe noch nie ein Fisch verloren weil sich der loop von der Fliegenschnur gezogen hat.


----------



## Suniflex (6. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*

@ Hemelinger Spezial

Ich habe auch die Schnur in den Loop geschoben und das Röhrchen drüber und muß sagen du hast  recht das man den SEKK wirklich weg lassen könnte,denn wenn die Schnur bis fast oben im Loop ist und dann passiert da nichts mehr.
                             Mfg Steffen


----------



## Metare (6. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*



Suniflex schrieb:


> @ Hemelinger Spezial
> 
> Ich habe auch die Schnur in den Loop geschoben und das Röhrchen drüber und muß sagen du hast  recht das man den SEKK wirklich weg lassen könnte,denn wenn die Schnur bis fast oben im Loop ist und dann passiert da nichts mehr.
> Mfg Steffen




Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Beim Normalen werfen ist mir der Loop von der Schnur geflogen. Ich weiß heute noch nicht warum, aber ich muss den Loop immer wieder kontrollieren und jedes mal wieder ein Stückchen aufziehen! 
Vll kennt jemand das Problem?

Basti


----------



## venni-kisdorf (6. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*

hallo, also ich verwende den loon uv kleber,  ich mache mir meine loops selber aus nem geflechtsschlauch dabei kann ich dann natürlich selber entscheiden wie groß die schlaufe werden soll...  bei meiner flugschnur ziehe ich mit hilfe von aceton ca 5 cm coating ab somit liegt die seele frei danach ziehe ich die seele in den geflechtsschlauch bis dieser ca 2-3 mm über dem coating ist danach nehme ich 0.12 fireline und binde den geflechtsschlauch genau am ende des coatings ab ( abbinden wie nagelknoten dann trägt kein knoten auf denn alles ist unter der wiklung) gut zu ziehen danach etwas uv kleber drauf wichtig der uv kleber muss nahtlos drum sein sonnst blättert er ab und so dünn wie möglich. Fertig hält bombenfest sauberer übergang.... 

Gruß


----------



## tommig (6. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*

Es geht hier doch nicht um selbstgespleißte Loops !!! Da kommt der TE noch früh genug drauf.
Der kleine Tropfen Sekundenkleber hat schon seinen Sinn !! Alles andere ist kompletter Unsinn. Auch wenn man das Geflecht nicht von der Fliegenschnur ziehen kann....schneller als man denkt, wird man eines Besseren belehrt.
Aber mit Halbwissen glänzen ist natürlich auch was. Also weiter so:q


----------



## Truttafriend (6. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*

Warum wird hier wegen einem Pfennigartikel raumgemault...kopfschüttel.

Bleib mal locker. 

btw, persönliche Erfahrungen sind kein Halbwissen.
Eben nur eigene Erfahrungen und dafür muss sich hier niemand  anbrummen lassen.


----------



## fliafi (6. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*



Metare schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Beim Normalen werfen ist mir der Loop von der Schnur geflogen. Ich weiß heute noch nicht warum, aber ich muss den Loop immer wieder kontrollieren und jedes mal wieder ein Stückchen aufziehen!
> Vll kennt jemand das Problem?
> 
> Basti


Es gibt auch bei Loops Qualitätsunterschiede. So sind z.B. die Loop on Junction von R.Heger (ohne Reklame für ihn zu machen) etwas weicher und greifen wesentlich besser als manch andere Loops welche eher an ein Geflecht aus Monofilschnüren errinnern. Diese sind wesentlich härter und können schon mal von der Flugschnur gleiten.

Ein weitere Möglichkeit warum sich Loops von der Flugschnur lösen ist bei Minustemperaturen. Der Geflechtschlauch wird nass, gefriert und wirkt dann wie ein Röhrchen dass keinen Halt mehr auf der Flugschnur hat.

Auch die Länge des Loops spielt eine Rolle. Bei den kürzeren Loops wie z.B. von R. Moser würde ich auch einen Tropfen Sekundenkleber nehmen.

Hoffe ich konnte ein klein bisschen helfen.


----------



## tommig (7. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Warum wird hier wegen einem Pfennigartikel raumgemault...kopfschüttel.
> 
> Bleib mal locker.
> 
> ...


Rummaulen sieht wohl anders aus, Herr Moderator :q
Wenn einer schreibt, 15 Jahre ohne Kleber...OK, das ist persönliche Erfahrung. Schreibt dann jemand, ja, man könnte oä. dann......s.o.
Das sich das Geflecht nicht unter Zug von der Schnur ziehen lässt, weiss wohl jedes Kind. Aber wer die RM-Minicons in der Hand hatte, wird auf den Kleber keines Falls verzichten.
Also, weiter locker bleiben:q


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (7. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*

Moin,moin!
Zu anfang hab ich die loops von LOOP benutzt und da waren schöne weiche Silikonschläuche dabei die genau gepasst haben.Mitlerweile mache ich mir meine loops auch selber.Ich ziehe mir mit einer Stopfnadel eine schlaufe in den geflechtschlauch(ca.3-4cm)und verklebe die stelle dann mit UV kleber den ich ins Material massiere.Und dann muß der Sili.Schlauch natürlich stramm drüber gehen.Fertig ist der loop.Vorvach einschlaufen und loß gehts.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (16. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*

hast du fotos von deinen selbst gemachten?


----------



## felix181 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Roman Moser Minicon trout loops, mit was verkleben?*

Ich habe Zap a Gap verwendet, aber da wurde der Loop immer ein bisschen steif. Seit ich diese Kleber für Neopren (Aquaseal, ..) verwende, geht´s besser...


----------

